# Drooling in the car



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Does anyone else have experience with this? For the last several weeks, Denali drools heavily while we are taking a car ride. It does not matter whether it's just down the street or a further distance. The drool is thick and hangs out of her mouth (reminds me of the old Turner & Hooch movie!). She does not drool at any other time. She did throw up as well in the car a couple days ago but that was the first time that's happened and she has been on a lot of car rides. I feel bad because I think it is motion sickness and am not sure what to do about it. Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Cooper used to drool really badly and express his anal glands in the car from anxiety. We put some blankets down and made sure he rode in the car at least once a day. He still gets a little anxious, but he no longer drools or expresses his anal glands. It took us about 6 weeks. You can try giving her some Benadryl to calm her down (check with your vet on dosage). Some other people on the forum have recommended Adaptil spray.


----------



## EastBayer (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes, that is motion sickness according to our vet. Milo gets it on long car rides (more than a half hour). Another thing we hope she grows out of eventually. Our vet recommended cutting down on food and water before a lengthy car ride. Lots of dogs apparently grow out of it.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Denali could get over that with repeated, positive experiences in the car. It will take a little time, though. The only "drooler" I've ever had was my dog right before Willie. She would drool whenever she was afraid; toenail trims, vet visits, etc. So the drooling could be from motion sickness, for sure, or possibly just from fear. If it is a fear reaction, try to make car rides really, really fun for her, in any way you can think of. ;D


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Have a read of this earlier thread about Adaptil spray:

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,4574.msg36891.html#msg36891

Adrino, who posts regularly on this forum used it on her puppy Elza for car sickness and i have recoomended it to two other friends who have had great success with it.

You can buy it from your vets but it is a lot cheaper on ebay.

If you read down the above thread Adrino has posted the link to Adaptil which will give you information on the product.


----------



## Denaligirl (Aug 28, 2012)

Well thanks for all the responses, I am definitely going to try the Adaptil Spray. She used to love going for car rides but lately she hesitates to get into the car, and for good reason if it is making her feel sick, poor girl. She doesn't seem to fear the car, although maybe a little anxiety having to do with the motion sickness. Based on some of the other posts (from the earlier thread Hotmischief posted), she doesn't have as bad of symptoms as some others, so I'm confident that with the spray and time, we can get through this. Thanks again everyone. I'll update after the spray is ordered and tried out.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Just found this post, haven't been on the forum lately...

As hotmischief said and posted we had a great success with the spray. Just last week we had a 4,5 hours drive then another 5,5 hours back a few days later and for 5 days she would be in and out of the car 4-6 times a day. We haven't used the spray since July and Elza is brilliant in the car. Doesn't get sick, or stressed whatsoever. 
Compared to what she was like before she's a different dog in the car now. 

Let us know how you're getting on with Denali. Sometimes for some reason they get scared or fearful of things they already know. All we can do is reassure them or find a solution to it.


----------

